# Mosquito Creek Niles 5/02/10



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Mosquito Creek only. It's a fun time!


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Creek cleanup in Sunday morning 10:00am (4/25/10)


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

creek cleanup?


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

what are you cleaning up?


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

that's a nice fish in the picture by the way, is that a walleye?


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Just the garbage along the bank. Ya it's a walleye, fish Ohio caught with (on the) Toxic.


----------

